# My new favourite opera blog



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://shirtlessopera.blogspot.com/

Lots of top quality material

Especially recommended for opera scholars and musicologists


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

URL does not lie


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Would there be, by any chance, a related blog, but instead focused on the lovely sopranos and mezzos? I myself am a devoted student of the subliminar female musicality.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Volve said:


> Would there be, by any chance, a related blog, but instead focused on the lovely sopranos and mezzos? I myself am a devoted student of the subliminar female musicality.


http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/katherine-jenkins


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/katherine-jenkins


Ouch! You are so cruel Ian!


----------

